

Google auto corrects mispositioned touch typing - rodh257
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENAU311&q=f;asj+ga,e&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

======
nitrogen
It looks like it only catches very common mistakes. For example:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=dyrn+vr%3B%3B+trdrstvj>

That should be 'stem cell research."

------
rodh257
to clarify: if you position your fingers on the home keys incorrectly (ie, in
my example, I started from the " key rather than ; on my right hand) it seems
to realize this and correct it for you.

Could just be a result of their search history / auto correct engine rather
than actually writing an algorithm for it, but still, pretty cool!

